
Trump Made $70k by Praising Foreign Leaders and Bashing the Fed on Twitter - bingdig
https://govtrades.org/research/trump-tweets
======
mikece
Unless he sold stocks on the rise he didn't make anything. Unrealized gains
are possible but not actual gains.

